

The Musical Mind of Marvin Minsky - epenn
http://web.mit.edu/dxh/www/mmm/music.html

======
osteele
Related:

• Marvin improvising at the “Music, Mind, Invention” conference at MIT
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nynu3pACcyg](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nynu3pACcyg)

• Marvin improvising at a brunch party a few years ago. Sorry for the poor
quality; this was a few generations of iPhones ago and not a great audio
environment. [https://vimeo.com/19960970](https://vimeo.com/19960970)

------
_nato_
Also a Music nut:

[http://www-cs-faculty.stanford.edu/~uno/organ.html](http://www-cs-
faculty.stanford.edu/~uno/organ.html)

The organ is really one of the first computers, actually. It takes in an input
and based on your function which you switch on and off, transforms it (make my
sound sound like flute, make my sound sound like chorus). I would love to
visit this man's home as I hear Knuth has a killer home organ. Neat guys!
Being a musician before hacker, I now feel less of a fraud. :)

~~~
gtani
and UCSF professor Denny Zeitlin, a top notch jazz player

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMf-
Ztg0GYM](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMf-Ztg0GYM)

[http://www.dennyzeitlin.com/DZ_Unlockingthecreativeimpulse.p...](http://www.dennyzeitlin.com/DZ_Unlockingthecreativeimpulse.php)

~~~
_nato_
Nice.. I had no idea!

------
th0br0
Great way for presenting this essay!

I especially like that they store the current scroll position as a cookie.
There're also some previous drafts available commented out in the HTML.

------
bnchdrff
related: an interview with Laurie Spiegel previously posted here:

[http://www.sexmagazine.us/articles/laurie-
spiegel/1](http://www.sexmagazine.us/articles/laurie-spiegel/1)

------
the_cat_kittles
that invention was improvised? that is astounding!

